# Your experience getting tackle through airport



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

This trip to Florida I'll be flying instead of driving so I'm wondering the best way to get my fishing gear there. I suspect I won't be able to carry it on (rods and filet knife) and I'm sure it will be opened even if checked through. I've heard a lot of horror stories about things happening to checked-through baggage (damaged, missing, etc.). I'm thinking maybe I should make up a small bag or case of basic tackle and check it through, and just mail or UPS my rods and filet knife. 

Has anyone had to fly with their equipment, and how did you get it there safely? What problems did you encounter?

-Thanks,
Zooks


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Call the particular airline you are flying. I've asked Continental numerous times and get a different answer every time or a blank stare from their customer service desk.
One big problem is that the tips of your rods may be broken off, even if put in a heavy PVC tube. Take your Ugly Sticks, not your Loomis rods.
Knives, hooks etc.. should be fine as long as they are declared and checked in.
I avoid the hassle and drive. Am driving down March 22nd. A 15 hour night drive to Orlando area.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd ship if you can.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I would ship UPS or FedEx if possible. You can insure it, but make sure you have your receipt to show the cost of the items you're shipping. I know people who have shipped their things insured and got burned without a receipt. I would check into having somebody sign for it upon arrival if at all possible. Of course confirm everything with an employee of the carrier you choose. You can't be to careful.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I fly to Fl every 4-6 months, and take tackle and a knife every time. I&#8217;ve never had one problem, not even a question. I typically fly Airtran these days, but I&#8217;ve also used Delta, US Air, and Southwest. Obviously you need to check the bag containing your tackle and knife, and I assume the rod as well. Personally, I leave the rods at home, but I have a place to keep some in Florida. You have a better chance of loss or damage by shipping than taking it through the airlines, in my experience. If you don&#8217;t plan on checking anything else, make a small tackle bag to fit inside your rod tube, so you only have to check one bag. There&#8217;s no need to declare anything but firearms. It&#8217;s really quite simple, you won&#8217;t have any trouble.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Found out the hardway that you can't have hooks in your carry on. Had to leave several packs of circle hooks at DAY on my last trip.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I<VE done it, put rods in a 4in tube with removable end packed the eyes in bubble wrap.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

This past July I was in Colorado and that was my first(and only so far) time flying with fishing gear. I took a 9ft 4pc and a 7'11" 2pc fly rods. The 4pc case didn't fit in the suitcase, but just the rod did and I packed it very well with a bunch of thick socks, shirts, etc. and it lasted the trip. 

The 2pc rod, with case, I checked since obviously it couldn't fit in a suitcase and it was longer than the carryon limit. I have heard of some people carrying on their 2pc rods and cases, but I guess it just depends who you talk too and if they'll let you or not. The rod survived the trip from Cleveland to Denver, with a stop in Dallas, with no issues. When I got to Denver the rod never appeared at the baggage claim which made me extremely worried. It turned out though that the rod arrived earlier than the rest of my stuff and they had it waiting in the one room. On the way home though the rod came at the same time as the rest of my stuff.

All my other gear(reels, hooks, pocket knife, etc..) I checked in a suitcase. No problems. I have to admit I worried about the rod the whole time on the way to Denver, but luckily it made it in 2 pieces(which it was supposed to lol).


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Just got back from west palm, packed a curado in my bag and picked up a shore rod for $20 at walmart, when I left to come home I gave it to a guy at the front desk to share with his kids. As for tackle, I thought about it but didn't try to carry it on, figured it wasn't worth the risk or hassle....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Other than soft plastics, tackle needs to be checked.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I flew out of Louisville airport to Tampa back in 2002 shortly after 9/11. Rods were packed in a Plano rod tube secured in foam blocks. Tackle was in Plano trays in a soft bag along with pliers, knives, and extra line. It was all checked. The gate guy gave a cursory glance in the end of the tube and I don't remember if he looked at the bag. 

I think I was "randomly" searched 3 times but I was flying one way and had bought the ticket online. When I arrived at Tampa the rod tube came down the chute with no troubles. After a long wait the tackle bag was the last thing to come down the conveyor. I could tell by the zippers it had been gone through but everything was there. I am sure that pliers, knives, weights, and spools of 50 lb mono look interesting in an x-ray.

Now this was 11 years ago so I can't swear to what will happen now.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

I have had some good and of course bad experiences with flying and fishing gear. I have been flying back and forth to Ohio for the past 4 years to see family for xams and of course fish for steelhead. Last xmas I brought my 2 piece rod and I attached it to the outside of my checked bag, bad idea. The rod case was broke and my 8wt reel was stolen.
If you have a 4 piece rod you can carry it on the plane with you, I would advise to UPS rods if they aren't in a small tub you can strap to a backpack. Carry all reels in your carry on bag or ship them.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

fishingfoolBG said:


> Carry all reels in your carry on bag or ship them.


I've heard from one or two people the TSA made them strip off litterally all of their line off of their reels. Apparantly they thought they would strangle someone with it. This was with fly reels, don't know about spinning or baitcasters though. Could have been just the one incident though, and they probably don't always make you do it. Idk

When I went to CO I was thinking of putting the reels in my carry on, but I checked them because I didn't want to go through the hassle.


----------



## CTS2513 (Feb 15, 2013)

ive never had any issues always put tackle in luggage and reels in my carry on


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

fishinnick said:


> I've heard from one or two people the TSA made them strip off litterally all of their line off of their reels. Apparantly they thought they would strangle someone with it. This was with fly reels, don't know about spinning or baitcasters though. Could have been just the one incident though, and they probably don't always make you do it. Idk
> 
> When I went to CO I was thinking of putting the reels in my carry on, but I checked them because I didn't want to go through the hassle.


Didn't think of that, they didn't give me a problem in Dec when I flew back to Ohio. 

Thanks for the heads up, might have to put them in the checked bag from now on.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

When we go down in August we always ship our rods ahead of times, got a hard case that will work for 7"ft one piece, or longer 2 piece, there waiting at the front desk when we get there


----------



## LarryinNevada (Feb 14, 2012)

I have flyed to Canada over 20 times to go fishing. Have never had a problem. Have 2 piece rods and pack them in a pvc pipe with ends taped in duffle bag. Put all tackle in this duffle bag,along with clothes. You should have no problem,just remember to pack lite. Larry S


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Flew out of Columbus no problem. Flying back home (from Washinton State): Different story. Same airline (Delta) however Delta out there was actually some affiliate carrier who deemed my 7ft rodcase a "grossly unproportional item" and charged me accordingly ($250!!). Told them to go blank themselves (literally) and had family ship it home for $30. Luckily I had family there to ship it, if not I would have either had to leave the rod or pay $250 to get it on the flight. Scandalous.


----------



## viper30j (Jan 15, 2010)

I've flown multiple times with 2piece rods/reels, just carrying them on the plane with me. Take the reel off, put it in my backpack. Take the rod apart and carry it around.

I've flown international with 5 rods like this, and multiple flights inside the US. Not one problem ever.

But I have had many odd stares while carrying around fishing rods in the airport


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

To end this story, I wrapped 2 telescoping rods and one 4-piece rod with short sections in one of my long sleeve t-shirts and packed it inside my suitcase. Same with a small plastic box with very basic tackle. Reels went in another small soft case. Fillet knife also in suitcase.

No problems going or returning except fitting all that stuff and clothes in one suitcase. Other stuff went carry-on.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad it went well. I've found that most airline horror stories are just that, stories.


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

zooks said:


> This trip to Florida I'll be flying instead of driving so I'm wondering the best way to get my fishing gear there. I suspect I won't be able to carry it on (rods and filet knife) and I'm sure it will be opened even if checked through. I've heard a lot of horror stories about things happening to checked-through baggage (damaged, missing, etc.). I'm thinking maybe I should make up a small bag or case of basic tackle and check it through, and just mail or UPS my rods and filet knife.
> 
> Has anyone had to fly with their equipment, and how did you get it there safely? What problems did you encounter?
> 
> ...


For years on Delta out of CVG to Fla. I carried on two 2 pc 6-1/2 rods, reels and a small tackle box ( but no knife) with no issues or hassles from the airlines. Secured the rod tips with a short piece of small diameter pool noodle with an old tube sock pulled over the noodle. Put the rods in the overhead bins and never had a problem with breakage. Last year I heard from multiple sources the airlines were cracking down and making people check rods thru as baggage. Not wanting to risk an airport hassle I broke down and bought two 4 pc Ugly stick travel rods that fit perfectly in my carry on. The rods were perfect for the intra costal fishing I do. No issues taking on tackle with hooks in my carry on.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Went from Cincinnati to Great Slave Lake in the Northwest Territories via Chicago and Winnepeg.
Put the rods in PVC pipe and a small tackle (flip top box) and reels into my suit case, without incident.


----------

